
Show HN: Encrypted notes (optional password-protection) built with Go and vuejs - lurker-
https://note.delivery
======
lurker-
Hello, I decided to build note.delivery because I often want to share notes
between my computer and phone without affecting the formatting.

I also wanted to familiarize myself with a frontend framework. I am a very
experienced Go developer, but this is my first webapp built with vuejs (or any
JS framework for that matter). Honestly, as a full-stack developer, I used to
feel like frontend was something I had to 'endure', but vuejs somehow managed
to make it quite enjoyable.

I'm always interested in teaming up with intelligent and like-minded people;
not necessarily for note.delivery, but it would be ideal to begin with a
small-size project to see if we are a good fit. As for note.delivery, I see
several potential revenue streams, e.g. by including user support, allowing
customers to store their notes on an account, or obtain the ability to write
notes that only they themselves could delete, or to let notes automatically
delete after X amount of time, or let us post a physical mail on their behalf
without anyone being able to associate that mail to them, etc.

Ideally, I'd like to find someone who's great at marketing, selling, or have
good connections. I'd also love to team up with a talented artist (for game
dev). As for fellow developers, the ideal partner would be someone who's great
at building scrapers, or capable of building great native applications.

